# "free proclamation" vs. "free offer."



## JM (Apr 23, 2007)

Is there a difference? 

From Merriam-Webster:

*proclamation*
1 : the action of proclaiming : the state of being proclaimed
2 : something proclaimed; specifically : an official formal public announcement

*offer*
1 a : to present as an act of worship or devotion : SACRIFICE b : to utter (as a prayer) in devotion
2 a : to present for acceptance or rejection : TENDER <was offered a job> b : to present in order to satisfy a requirement

Which one is Biblical?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 23, 2007)

JM said:


> Is there a difference?
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> ...



Both


----------



## JOwen (Apr 23, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> Both


----------



## Magma2 (Apr 23, 2007)

JM said:


> Is there a difference?
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> ...



I agree, both. However, you should have copied the third definition for the word offer:

3 a : PROPOSE, SUGGEST <offer a solution to a problem> b : to declare one's readiness or willingness <offered to help me>


I would argue that it is in this sense that those who defend the idea of a "sincere" or "well meant offer" are using the word since they intend to attach to God a willingness and readiness to save those He has chosen not to save. 

That's where you start to get into unbiblical territory.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Apr 23, 2007)

We don't have to choose. The gospel is both proclaimed and offered simul.

Olevianus, ad Romanos, 6:



> He preaches the scope of the Gospel to be that this world might receive the benefit offered in the Son with true submission of the soul, denial of all fleshly wisdom, which always seeks other ways of salvation.



Olevianus, as but one typical expample, spoke freely of the "offer" of the gospel. E.g., See also his notes on 1.19 and in several other places. For more on this see the essay on the free offer in the _Pattern of Sound Doctrine_.

rsc


----------



## smhbbag (Apr 23, 2007)

^^bingo


----------



## Magma2 (Apr 23, 2007)

> We don't have to choose. The gospel is both proclaimed and offered simul.



in my opinion we do have to choose when it comes to definition #3b above however. If "offer" is used in this sense then you end up with a situation like the one presented by John Murray in "The Free Offer of the Gospel" where he ends up, in the words of Robert Reymond, imputing irrationality to God. 

If you'd like to examine this question further, here is a link to Murray's piece complete with some introductory notes by Dr. R.S. Clark: 

http://public.csusm.edu/public/guests/rsclark/Offer.html

If you'd also like to read an excellent critical review of Murray's doctrine by Rev. Winzer, you can find it here:

http://www.fpcr.org/blue_banner_articles/Murray-Free-Offer-Review.htm


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 23, 2007)

JM said:


> Which one is Biblical?



Proclamation, heralding, declaration &c.

Gill is spot on:

"The gospel is indeed ordered to be preached to every creature to whom it is sent and comes; but as yet, it has never been brought to all the individuals of human nature; there have been multitudes in all ages that have not heard it. And that there are universal offers of grace and salvation made to all men I utterly deny; nay, I deny they are made to any; no, not to God’s elect; grace and salvation are provided for them in the everlasting covenant, procured for them by Christ, published and revealed in the gospel, and applied by the Spirit; much less are they made to others" (see)​


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 23, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> As many as are weary and are heavy laden are invited.



Gill:

*Mat 11:28 - Come unto me,....* Christ having signified, that the knowledge of God, and the mysteries of grace, are only to be come at through him; and that he has all things relating to the peace, comfort, happiness, and salvation of men in his hands, kindly invites and encourages souls to come unto him for the same: by which is meant, not a local coming, or a coming to hear him preach; for so his hearers, to whom he more immediately directed his speech, were come already; and many of them did, as multitudes may, and do, in this sense, come to Christ, who never knew him, nor receive any spiritual benefit by him: nor is it a bare coming under the ordinances of Christ, submission to baptism, or an attendance at the Lord's supper, the latter of which was not yet instituted; and both may be performed by men, who are not yet come to Christ: but it is to be understood of believing in Christ, the going of the soul to him, in the exercise of grace on him, of desire after him, love to him, faith and hope in him: believing in Christ, and coming to him, are terms synonymous, Joh_6:35. Those who come to Christ aright, come as sinners, to a full, suitable, able, and willing Saviour; venture their souls upon him, and trust in him for righteousness, life, and salvation, which they are encouraged to do, by this kind invitation; which shows his willingness to save, and his readiness to give relief to distressed minds. The persons invited, are not "all" the individuals of mankind, but with a restriction, 

*all ye that labour, and are heavy laden;* meaning, not these who are labouring in the service of sin and Satan, are laden with iniquity, and insensible of it: these are not weary of sin, nor burdened with it; not do they want or desire any rest for their souls; but such who groan, being burdened with the guilt of sin upon their consciences, and are pressed down with the unsupportable yoke of the law, and the load of human traditions; and have been labouring till they are weary, in order to obtain peace of conscience, and rest for their souls, by the observance of these things, but in vain. These are encouraged to come to him, lay down their burdens at his feet, look to, and lay hold by faith on his person, blood, righteousness, and sacrifice; when they should enjoy that true spiritual consolation, which could never be attained to by the works of the law. 

*And I will give you rest;* spiritual rest here, peace of conscience, ease of mind, tranquillity of soul, through an application of pardoning grace, a view of free justification by the righteousness of Christ, and full atonement of sin by his sacrifice; and eternal rest hereafter, in Abraham's bosom, in the arms of Jesus, in perfect and uninterrupted communion with Father, Son, and Spirit. The Jews say (y), that מנוחת תורה, "the law is rest"; and so explain Gen_49:15 of it: but a truly sensible sinner enjoys no rest, but in Christ; it is like Noah's dove, which could find no rest for the soles of its feet, until it returned to the ark; and they themselves expect perfect rest in the days of the Messiah, and call his world מנוחה, rest (z). 

(y) Tzeror Hammor, fol. 39. 3. (z) Tzeror Hammor, fol. 150. 2.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 23, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Proclamation, heralding, declaration &c.
> 
> Gill is spot on:
> 
> "The gospel is indeed ordered to be preached to every creature to whom it is sent and comes; but as yet, it has never been brought to all the individuals of human nature; there have been multitudes in all ages that have not heard it. And that there are universal offers of grace and salvation made to all men I utterly deny; nay, I deny they are made to any; no, not to God’s elect; grace and salvation are provided for them in the everlasting covenant, procured for them by Christ, published and revealed in the gospel, and applied by the Spirit; much less are they made to others" (see)​


*
Calvin vs. Gill*

God invites all indiscriminately to salvation through the Gospel, but the ingratitude of the world is the reason why this grace, which is equally offered to all, is enjoyed by few. (Synoptic Gospels 1:116)

As no man is excluded from calling upon God, the gate of salvation is set open to all men; neither is there any other thing which keepeth us back from entering in, save only our own unbelief. (Acts 1:92)

Though it is offered to all for salvation, it does not yield this fruit in any but the elect. (Synoptic Gospel. 2:257)

God ...shows himself to be reconciled to the whole world, when he invites all men without exception to faith in Christ ...For Christ is made known and held out to the view of all, but the elect alone are they whose eyes God opens, that they may seek him by faith. (John 1:125)

... the end and design of public teaching...that all should in common be called; but God's purpose is different; for he intends, according to his own secret counsel, to draw to himself the elect, and he designs to take away all excuse from the reprobate. (Joel- Obadiah 252)

God commands [the gospel] to be offered indiscriminately to all. (Genesis 1:503)

[God]...commands his threatenings to be proposed to the elect, and reprobate, in common. (Genesis 1:255)

God's mercy is offered for the worst of men. (Four Last Books of Moses 3:240)

It is our duty to pray for all who trouble us; to desire the salvation of all men. (Psalm 4:283)


----------



## JOwen (Apr 23, 2007)

*Bit More Calvin*

It is true that Saint John saith generally, that [God] loved the world. And why? For Jesus Christ offereth himself generally to all men without exception to be their redeemer... (Sermons on Deuteronomy, p.167)

…Jesus Christ reacheth out his arms to call and allure all men both great and small, and to win them to him. (ibid. p.167)

Hitherto he addressed the Jews alone, as if to them alone salvation belonged, but now he extends his discourse farther. He invites the whole world to the hope of salvation, and at the same time brings a charge of ingratitude against all the nations, who, being devoted to their errors, purposely avoided, as it were, the light of life; for what could be more base than to reject deliberately their own salvation? He therefore commands all "to look to him," and to the precept adds a promise, which gives it greater weight, and confirms it more than if he had made use of a bare command. (Comments on Isaiah 45:22)

It would have done us no good for Christ to have been given by the Father as the author of salvation, if He had not been available to all without distinction...We should know that salvation is openly displayed to all the human race, for in all reality He is called son of Noah and son of Adam... (Comment on Matthew 1:1-17; Luke 3: 23-38)


----------



## JOwen (Apr 23, 2007)

*Bit More*

Seeing that in His Word He calls all alike to salvation, and this is the object of preaching, that all should take refuge in His faith and protection, it is right to say that He wishes all to gather to Him. Now the nature of the Word shows us that here there is no description of the secret counsel of God - just His wishes. Certainly those whom He wishes effectively to gather, He draws inwardly by His Spirit, and calls them not merely by man's outward voice. If anyone objects that it is absurd to split God's will, I answer that this is exactly our belief, that His will is one and undivided: but because our minds cannot plumb the profound depths of His secret election to suit our infirmity, the will of God is set before us as double. (Comment on Matthew 23:37)

Happy Mary, to have embraced in her heart the promise of God, to have conceived and brought into the world for herself and for all - salvation...God offers His benefits to all without distinction, but faith opens our arms to draw them to our bosom: lack of faith lets them fall, before they reach us. (Comment on Luke 1:45)

And when he says the sin of the world he extends this kindness indiscriminately to the whole human race, that the Jews might not think the Redeemer has been sent to them alone...John, therefore, by speaking of the sin of the world in general, wanted to make us feel our own misery and exhort us to seek the remedy. Now it is for us to embrace the blessing offered to all, that each may make up his mind that there is nothing to hinder him from finding reconciliation in Christ if only, led by faith, he comes to Him. (Comment on John 1:29)

Christ...was offered as our Saviour...Christ brought life because the heavenly Father does not wish the human race that He loves to perish...But we should remember...that the secret love in which our heavenly Father embraced us to Himself is, since it flows from His eternal good pleasure, precedent to all other causes; but the grace which He wants to be testified to us and by which we are stirred to the hope of salvation, begins with the reconciliation provided through Christ...Thus before we can have any feeling of His Fatherly kindness, the blood of Christ must intercede to reconcile God to us...And He has used a general term [whosoever], both to invite indiscriminately all to share in life and to cut off every excuse from unbelievers. Such is also the significance of the term 'world' which He had used before. For although there is nothing in the world deserving of God's favour, He nevertheless shows He is favourable to the whole world when He calls all without exception to the faith of Christ, which is indeed an entry into life. Moreover, let us remember that although life is promised generally to all who believe in Christ, faith is not common to all. Christ is open to all and displayed to all, but God opens the eyes only of the elect that they may seek Him by faith...And whenever our sins press hard on us, whenever Satan would drive us to despair, we must hold up this shield, that God does not want us to be overwhelmed in everlasting destruction, for He has ordained His Son to be the Saviour of the world. (Comment on John 3:16)


----------



## Poimen (Apr 23, 2007)

Canons of Dordrecht, 3&4.4

"_It is not the fault of the gospel, nor of Christ offered therein, nor of God, who calls men by the gospel and confers upon them various gifts, that those who are called by the ministry of the Word refuse to come and be converted. _The fault lies in themselves; some of whom when called, regardless of their danger, reject the Word of life; others, though they receive it, suffer it not to make a lasting impression on their heart; therefore, their joy, arising only from a temporary faith, soon vanishes, and they fall away; while others choke the seed of the Word by perplexing cares and the pleasures of this world, and produce no fruit. This our Savior teaches in the parable of the sower (Matt. 13)."


----------



## Civbert (Apr 23, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Canons of Dordrecht, 3&4.4
> 
> "_It is not the fault of the gospel, nor of Christ offered therein, nor of God, who calls men by the gospel and confers upon them various gifts, that those who are called by the ministry of the Word refuse to come and be converted. _The fault lies in themselves; some of whom when called, regardless of their danger, reject the Word of life; others, though they receive it, suffer it not to make a lasting impression on their heart; therefore, their joy, arising only from a temporary faith, soon vanishes, and they fall away; while others choke the seed of the Word by perplexing cares and the pleasures of this world, and produce no fruit. This our Savior teaches in the parable of the sower (Matt. 13)."



I suppose this depends on what "call" means. God certainly doesn't try to convince people and then fail. Call here can only mean the hearing of the gospel. Not God sending the Spirit to try to convert people. Rather, God's call is _irresistible_. 

[bible]John 10:25-29[/bible]

[bible]John 6:37[/bible]

[bible]John 6:44[/bible]


----------



## Poimen (Apr 23, 2007)

Civbert said:


> I suppose this depends on what "call" means. God certainly doesn't try to convince people and then fail. Call here can only mean the hearing of the gospel. Not God sending the Spirit to try to convert people. Rather, God's call is _irresistible_.



No argument here. But the point of the post was to establish that, from a Reformed perspective, we can use the term 'offer' in the context of the preaching of the gospel without undermining irresistible grace or eternal election.


----------



## Civbert (Apr 23, 2007)

Poimen said:


> No argument here. But the point of the post was to establish that, from a Reformed perspective, we can use the term 'offer' in the context of the preaching of the gospel without undermining irresistible grace or eternal election.



OK.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 23, 2007)

JOwen said:


> *
> Calvin vs. Gill*
> 
> God invites all indiscriminately to salvation through the Gospel, but the ingratitude of the world is the reason why this grace, which is equally offered to all, is enjoyed by few. (Synoptic Gospels 1:116)
> ...



I know you have many more. Would you happen to have all these Calvin quotes collected in a single electronic document? If so, mind if I could have a copy?


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 24, 2007)

JOwen said:


> *Calvin vs. Gill*



I take the simple view that Scripture is the final arbiter. I think that Gill helped to iron out a good number of Calvin's creases.

The key to understanding Gill is to see some things:

*1.* "The gospel is indeed ordered to be preached to every creature to whom it is sent and comes"
*2.* "that there are universal *offers of grace and salvation *made to all men I utterly deny;"
*3.* "nay, I deny they are made to any; no, _*not to God’s elect*_;"
*4.* "*grace and salvation *are *provided* for them in the *everlasting covenant*, *procured* for them _*by Christ*_, *published* and _*revealed*_ in the _*gospel*_, and _*applied by the Spirit*_;" 
*5.* "much less are they made to others".

Incidently I am in the process of writing a "book" on this issue which is really only to help me but if it is any good I will make it available.


----------



## JM (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, this thread took off!


----------



## terry72 (Sep 4, 2007)

*More John Calvin*

Calvin on John 3:16:

For God so loved the world.

“Christ opens up the first cause, and, as it were, the source of our salvation, and he does so, that no doubt may remain; for our minds cannot find calm repose, until we arrive at the unmerited love of God. As the whole matter of our salvation must not be sought any where else than in Christ, so we must see whence Christ came to us, *and why he was offered to be our Savior*. Both points are distinctly stated to us: namely, that faith in Christ brings life to all, and that Christ brought life, *because the Heavenly Father loves the human race, and wishes that they should not perish*. And this order ought to be carefully observed; for such is the wicked ambition which belongs to our nature, that when the question relates to the origin of our salvation, we quickly form diabolical imaginations about our own merits. Accordingly, we imagine that God is reconciled to us, because he has reckoned us worthy that he should look upon us. But Scripture everywhere extols his pure and unmingled mercy, which sets aside all merits….”

That whosoever believeth on him may not perish.

“It is a remarkable commendation of faith, that it frees us from everlasting destruction. For he intended expressly to state that, though we appear to have been born to death, undoubted deliverance is offered to us by the faith of Christ; and, therefore, that we ought not to fear death, which otherwise hangs over us. *And he has employed the universal term whosoever, both to invite all indiscriminately to partake of life, and to cut off every excuse from unbelievers.* Such is also the import of the term World, which he formerly used; for though nothing will be found in the world that is worthy of the favor of God, *yet he shows himself to be reconciled to the whole world, when he invites all men without exception to the faith of Christ, which is nothing else than an entrance into life.*


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 4, 2007)

Poimen said:


> Canons of Dordrecht, 3&4.4
> 
> "_It is not the fault of the gospel, nor of Christ offered therein, nor of God, who calls men by the gospel and confers upon them various gifts, that those who are called by the ministry of the Word refuse to come and be converted. _The fault lies in themselves; some of whom when called, regardless of their danger, reject the Word of life; others, though they receive it, suffer it not to make a lasting impression on their heart; therefore, their joy, arising only from a temporary faith, soon vanishes, and they fall away; while others choke the seed of the Word by perplexing cares and the pleasures of this world, and produce no fruit. This our Savior teaches in the parable of the sower (Matt. 13)."



"nor of Christ offered therein" which in the Latin reads ...


----------



## jacobiloved (Sep 20, 2007)

JM said:


> Is there a difference?
> 
> From Merriam-Webster:
> 
> ...



*2 a : to present for acceptance or rejection : TENDER <was offered a job> b : to present in order to satisfy a requirement* 

Calvin was right Gill was wrong on this one ......


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 20, 2007)

It seems to me that we both "proclaim" and "offer" the gospel and Christ. We beseech all to come and believe. But the sticking point with me is when we attach the word "offer" to the word "grace." 

It seems to me that to speak of grace being _offered_ requires redefining grace. If grace is God's sovereign bestowal of favor, then it is something that he _does_, or how he _acts_, not something that he _offers_.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 20, 2007)

jacobiloved said:


> *2 a : to present for acceptance or rejection : TENDER <was offered a job> b : to present in order to satisfy a requirement*
> 
> Calvin was right Gill was wrong on this one ......



If that is how you understand the term "offer" then Gill would not have disagreed with you as such. 

"Nor is the gospel ministry an offer of Christ, and of his grace and salvation by him, which are not in the power of the ministers of it to give, nor of carnal men to receive; the gospel is not an offer, but a preaching of Christ crucified, a proclamation of the unsearchable riches of his grace, of peace, pardon, righteousness, and life, and salvation by him." - Gill


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 20, 2007)

Gomarus said:


> It seems to me that to speak of grace being _offered_ requires redefining grace. If grace is God's sovereign bestowal of favor, then it is something that he _does_, or how he _acts_, not something that he _offers_.



Indeed! Grace flows from the covenant of grace which was made with the elect in Christ. It is sovereignly bestowed upon the elect and is in no wise offered them.

*2 Timothy 1:9-10* "Who hath saved us, and called us with an holy calling, not according to our works, but according to his own purpose and grace, which was given us in Christ Jesus before the world began, But is now made manifest by the appearing of our Saviour Jesus Christ, who hath abolished death, and hath brought life and immortality to light through the gospel:"


----------



## jacobiloved (Sep 20, 2007)

Gomarus said:


> It seems to me that we both "proclaim" and "offer" the gospel and Christ. We beseech all to come and believe. But the sticking point with me is when we attach the word "offer" to the word "grace."
> 
> It seems to me that to speak of grace being _offered_ requires redefining grace. If grace is God's sovereign bestowal of favor, then it is something that he _does_, or how he _acts_, not something that he _offers_.




I agree , offered grace is a contradiction , but an offer of Christ and Salvation is not , and the Puritans certainly offered Christ , *OFFER* 2 a : to present for acceptance or rejection : *TENDER* <was offered a job> b : to present in order to satisfy a requirement


----------



## JM (Sep 20, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Which one is Biblical?
> ...




I missed this post, thanks RJS.


----------



## MW (Sep 20, 2007)

Gomarus said:


> It seems to me that we both "proclaim" and "offer" the gospel and Christ. We beseech all to come and believe. But the sticking point with me is when we attach the word "offer" to the word "grace."
> 
> It seems to me that to speak of grace being _offered_ requires redefining grace. If grace is God's sovereign bestowal of favor, then it is something that he _does_, or how he _acts_, not something that he _offers_.



Jim, if we say salvation is grace and that salvation is offered in the gospel, aren't we bound up to the conclusion that God's grace is offered in the gospel? 2 Cor. 6:1.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 20, 2007)

I see what you are saying, Matthew. I tend to be more convinced that grace is _not_ offered than I am that we "offer" salvation.


----------



## MW (Sep 20, 2007)

Gomarus said:


> I see what you are saying, Matthew. I tend to be more convinced that grace is _not_ offered than I am that we "offer" salvation.



In what sense do we urge men to not receive the grace of God in vain? 2 Cor. 6:1.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 21, 2007)

Your Socratic method of questioning is in vain with muddleheads like me. Just tell me what you're driving at.


----------



## MW (Sep 21, 2007)

Gomarus said:


> Your Socratic method of questioning is in vain with muddleheads like me. Just tell me what you're driving at.



Sorry, there was nothing strategic in my question; I was just wondering how else the grace of God could be received in vain if it was not offered in the gospel, in accord with the particular scripture cited, 2 Cor. 6:1. To my mind it must be speaking about the offer of salvation, or what is called the message of reconciliation in the previous chapter, where the hearer is urged to be reconciled to God. The message itself is the grace which they are admonished not to receive in vain.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 24, 2007)

Matthew, I did not previously look into 2 Cor 6:1. I tend to see this passage as akin to the warning passages of Hebrews. Are we to understand that men do indeed "receive" the grace of God and yet it come to nought?

I value your insight Matthew, and consider myself the student in these matters.


----------



## MW (Sep 24, 2007)

Gomarus said:


> Matthew, I did not previously look into 2 Cor 6:1. I tend to see this passage as akin to the warning passages of Hebrews. Are we to understand that men do indeed "receive" the grace of God and yet it come to nought?



Jim, are you taking the view that such passages only warn of "hypothetical" apostasy rather than "real" apostasy by merely outward professors? I understand the warning passages to refer to real apostasy by what may be termed phenomenological believers, those who are believers in appearance only. In 2 Cor. 6:1, there is every reason to believe the apostle is addressing those who have been partakers of the outward ministry of reconciliation. The rest of chap. 6 deals with the blamelessness of the ministry the Corinthians had received, and then the need for their heart to be enlarged towards that ministry and to be separated from unbelievers. This would indicate that the "grace" is the privilege of attending on the ministry of reconciliation. Blessings!


----------

